# Who Loves German Rottweilers!!??



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

If you do, then you'll LOVE Zeke! He's the worlds cutest animated German Rotti and absolutely LOVES water hose! 











Thanks so much Holly for your help! When i did what you said i got another trail! :hug:​


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

glad you could beat the sysytem lmao! Hes adorable.. Makes me want a Rotti!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, I am loving Zeke, and I love that he is natural with his tail, very cool. Great job girl as always


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work =) love the expression!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> glad you could beat the sysytem lmao! Hes adorable.. Makes me want a Rotti!


Thanks to you i sure did! i really like Rotties. They're so cute. Makes me want one too lol!


apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, I am loving Zeke, and I love that he is natural with his tail, very cool. Great job girl as always


Yep, no tail cutting lol! Thanks sooo much momma Tye 



davidfitness83 said:


> Nice work =) love the expression!


Thanks pal! I had to redo the pic 3 times to get that expression right. Glad it got noticed!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a German Rotti.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i love this one


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww my cousin has a rottie named Zeke, he's Raisin's boyfriend lol. Love knows no bounds right? You have a wonderful gift.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Awwww my cousin has a rottie named Zeke, he's Raisin's boyfriend lol. Love knows no bounds right? You have a wonderful gift.


Wow really? Awesome!  Lol, go head' Raisin lol.

Your right, it sure doesn't. It can even range from A to Z  Thank you very much my friend :goodpost:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Annie, over in Germany and the UK, cropping and docking is illegal so Rotts, pits, Dobes, Danes, none of the have cropped or docked anything. I like the look of them with a natural tail though, you know you do awesome work girl, super proud of you


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rotts are great bear dogs, they have the natural tactics and abilities to down a bear quick.. I agree with Stratton on Rotties though. Genetically they are closer to pits than we give them credit for, I LOVE German bred WORKING Rotties, not much on any other Rott or any Am Rott.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you for this post and your great work. if i had the money and if they were for sale. i would buy all your stuff 

LOVE the german bred rotti's. i hope to own one one day


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

my neighbor and onyx playmate is a german rotti bitch. SUPER compact and small. still has her tail as mentioned. he waited a long time for her to arrive. great temperment, great with a huge pack of kids and friendly with a pack of dogs when playing. really gentle with small breed dogs. just as strong and active as its american rotti cousins. beautiful rich blach and crimson red. great dog looks awquard at first sight of the tail but...i do admit i like it much better, alot more "natural" look


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Annie, over in Germany and the UK, cropping and docking is illegal so Rotts, pits, Dobes, Danes, none of the have cropped or docked anything. I like the look of them with a natural tail though, you know you do awesome work girl, super proud of you


Yeah, sometimes the UK rocks! lol. I want a pittie with ears like Phoebe's  Huggles! :hug:


Firehazard said:


> Rotts are great bear dogs, they have the natural tactics and abilities to down a bear quick.. I agree with Stratton on Rotties though. Genetically they are closer to pits than we give them credit for, I LOVE German bred WORKING Rotties, not much on any other Rott or any Am Rott.


Yep. I studied rotts for a good 3 years on top of the APBT. But this too is great reminder inf. So you can say that again  :goodpost:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> thank you for this post and your great work. if i had the money and if they were for sale. i would buy all your stuff
> 
> LOVE the german bred rotti's. i hope to own one one day


Thanks bro  lol, i'll probably put that label plastic stuff on them after printing them out and just give them away. I have no more use for it after i've posted it lol. I guess i'll make posters of them. and German bred Rotti's are totally wicked, i hope to own one too. So that makes two of us


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> my neighbor and onyx playmate is a german rotti bitch. SUPER compact and small. still has her tail as mentioned. he waited a long time for her to arrive. great temperment, great with a huge pack of kids and friendly with a pack of dogs when playing. really gentle with small breed dogs. just as strong and active as its american rotti cousins. beautiful rich blach and crimson red. great dog looks awquard at first sight of the tail but...i do admit i like it much better, alot more "natural" look


haha :goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You've done an excellent job, yet again, Nisse!! You make your auntie so darn proud of you!! I'm in love with Zeke!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You've done an excellent job, yet again, Nisse!! You make your auntie so darn proud of you!! I'm in love with Zeke!!


:goodpost:
lol! Huge Hugz!! :hug:
Thank you sooooo much Auntie Bev!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Annie, I do hope your black boy has ears like Phoebe's, lol, maybe, ya never know. Keep up the awesome work girl


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Annie, I do hope your black boy has ears like Phoebe's, lol, maybe, ya never know. Keep up the awesome work girl


Haha i'd like a cocoa red with those kinda ears. I remember seeing a pound pit on TV and she looked EXACTLY like my dream pittie! I'd totally get a pound pittie if i didn't wanna have my hand in the ring  Hugs!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I know girl, you will be a great breed ambassador for the show ring, UKC and ADBA  And a cocoa girl with ears like Phoebe's huh, well you never know that might happen as well, ya gotta a name picked out for her??


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh I know girl, you will be a great breed ambassador for the show ring, UKC and ADBA  And a cocoa girl with ears like Phoebe's huh, well you never know that might happen as well, ya gotta a name picked out for her??


Yep Lovesick Melody  She'll be in weight pull and conformation


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Annie that is perfect, I love taht name  hehehe I can see ya urging her on on the track


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Annie that is perfect, I love taht name  hehehe I can see ya urging her on on the track


lol! Yep!  Then we'll come hang out with you!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

next time i see meela i will try to get a pic of her.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> next time i see meela i will try to get a pic of her.


Yay! Awesome!


----------

